# Mistreated/Neglected Cockatiel



## hughmerlin (Jan 25, 2015)

I rescued a cockatiel, who I named Spock, about a month ago. Someone found him abandoned at a campsite with his cage, and took him home. That owner had him for ~2 years but was allergic and payed no attention to Spock.

When I first got him he was in pretty bad shape, scared of absolutely everything, didn't move much, and made very few noises. Since then i've gotten him very comfortable stepping up onto a ladder, he spends most of his day in a play area next to my desk, or from a hanging fixture by the window if it's sunny. He will eat out my hand, spend time sitting on me ( although he will usually just fly back to his play area/cage). He gets used to new objects relatively quick compared to before, couple of hours now vs 2-3 days when I first got him. He is very vocal if we have guests over and whistles REALLY LOUD, and is known to sing up a storm in the morning when he wakes up, leading me to believe he is a male. He even walked up my arm when I was holding him on his ladder once. The only problem is that as soon as I stick my finger out he goes into attack mode; he has stepped up a few times but only to stay for a few seconds and bite me before flying away.

The other problem is that he started picking his feathers while he was with the other owner. He has a big patch missing under his wing, very thin feathers on his back, and the ends of his wings are chewed up. He has gotten alot better with the plucking, I can see feathers growing back. I've narrowed his plucking problem down due to mainly stress; i tried to get him comfortable with being held in a towel so I can take him to the vet and when he realized biting the towel wasn't doing anything he started yanking on his feathers.

He is also afraid of bathing/doesn't like being misted. I try to give him frequent baths anyways since his feet look alot better/feel warmer and I think it's a good bonding technique. When he is wet and can't fly he hides under the bed unless I put him in my lap and cover him to keep him warm/dry him. I can do anything I want to him if he's wet. I've preened his head, flipped him on his back, and even moved his wing for him when it got caught between his toes without any response from him. The moment he realizes he can fly again he starts biting. 

Has anyone dealt with a bird like this? What should I be doing?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

You have done extremely well in my eyes, his quality of life has increased so much while being with you.

I have Mack who was a rescue, we don't know much of his past but a lady found him on a dog path half dead and nursed him back before advertising for a new home for him for free, and I answered.

We've had him since April last year he doesn't like being petted or stepping up, he will do it though but if I don't have my female tiel, Sammy, on my he'll fly off in seconds.

He opens his beak at me when I go to pet him but he doesn't bite..he licks (weird bird)

And in the last few weeks he's started to like bathing, but only while he's on the boing haha

Just keep doing what you're doing and be patient, he's had a bit of a rough start by the sounds of it and you're just the kind of person he needs


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I also think you need to just keep doing what you are doing with one exception... Stop trying to touch him... You can offer a scratch but if it is not wanted then back off. When asking to step up, try offering your arm or the flat back of your hand .. My male tiel will bite and not step up if offered a finger but readily climbs up on a hand or arm. He too was rescued outside. He flew onto a persons head in oct, he was sneezy, and rough looking. He had a crusty nose and was starving and thirsty. He did not have much longer to live in the condition he was in and the fact it turned real cold wet and nasty weather wise just a day or so after he was found. A few weeks of good food, water and being cared for and he turned into a beautiful, healthy boy! He was very bitey at first and he bit very hard, however he now loves to run around on my desk and occasionally will climb up my arm, go beak to nose with me and chatter to me, give me a quick kiss noise or 2, climb down and continue on his way... He still bites if he is pushed, but loves to come visit on his own terms. (Ps... I searched high and low for his original owner, contacted the humane society, searched online lost parrot/bird/cockatiel listings, he was posted as found online, I searched petstore bulletin boards and traced him to his breeder and contacted her... No owner was found so I declared him mine and introduced him to my tiel hen, they promptly bonded and fell in love!)


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*neglected 'tiel*

I think it sounds like you've done a great job with him and have made some good progress. I have no experience with neglected birds, but I know it could take a long time for him to totally overcome his sad past. With a loving owner like you I hope he soon realizes life is good!

As far as the feather picking, have you tried any of the various preening toys on the market? There are lots of toys made for cockatiels to chew on and shred and that might take your bird's mind off over preening and damaging his feathers.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Baby steps are always the way to go, but with a skittish one who has been mistreated, it takes even smaller baby steps. His life is already so much better, and I am sure he knows it, He just has to learn that he doesn't have to be afraid anymore.

Love the name!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just echoing what the others have said. Excellent job and keep up the great work! I find it takes some birds as long as years to become fully comfortable with touching, but from the sounds of it, you may be on your way to full handling even sooner than a couple of months. The only advise I have is not to push it too fast. Let Spock take his time  


Good luck to you guys!


----------

